# Can't playback to bluetooth speaker



## ballininthamix (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi guys. I hope I'm in the right place with this question.

I recently got a bluetooth speaker and have been unsuccessfully attempting to play audio through it from my Dell XPS laptop. I running Windows 8.1. I _have_ successfully paired the speaker, but it does not show up in the list of playback devices. Can anyone help me with this?


----------

